# Lead shot



## Voidshape

Hey all,

I tried doing some searches here and couldn't find what I'm looking for, though I presume it's here somewhere. I'm new to slingshots, just got my Pocket Predator HTS, and I very much like shooting the .44 lead shot I got as part of my PP purchase. Steel is of course great too, but lead feels best to me. Is handling the lead shot repeatedly a health hazard? I've found conflicting information online. Some say that only vaporized lead, as one is exposed to in shooting or pouring, is dangerous. Others say that non-porous gloves should be worn when handling solid lead.

-There's also the idea of nickel or copper plated lead, which could possibly be safer, but I don't know how well those plating layers hold up after repeated shooting.

Anyone here know their way around this issue?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Wash your hands after handling lead. Don't eat the lead balls. You'll be fine. If you're paranoid about it, and obviously you are not, you can paint the balls with epoxy paint.


----------



## Voidshape

Good idea! Is there a certain type of paint or technique used to do that (beyond following paint instructions)? I can see hitting a bunch of lead shot with white or red spray paint to both ensure material safety and increase visibility in flight.


----------



## jazz

Once I used the paint for general metal work in the spray container but for steel balls; never tried lead but I guess if it is metal then why not?

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Rick O'Shay

The lead dust/fumes is the most dangerous part. As Henry mentioned use commonsense and good hygiene. In the cast bullet world people are now powder coating their bullets with a cheap set up from Harbor Freight. I have not tried that yet but plan on it when I get the set up. I believe that by coating them you will encapsulate the lead with a hard coating reducing the exposure to the lead.

IDK but the powder coating should be more durable than regular spray paint so the practice rounds will with stand repeated use with out chipping off. I plan on using hot pink or hunter orange or white for visibility.

If anyone else has powder coated their ammo let me know what your thoughts are on it. Steel or lead.


----------



## wll

Dan Hoopes said:


> The lead dust/fumes is the most dangerous part. As Henry mentioned use commonsense and good hygiene. In the cast bullet world people are now powder coating their bullets with a cheap set up from Harbor Freight. I have not tried that yet but plan on it when I get the set up. I believe that by coating them you will encapsulate the lead with a hard coating reducing the exposure to the lead.
> 
> IDK but the powder coating should be more durable than regular spray paint so the practice rounds will with stand repeated use with out chipping off. I plan on using hot pink or hunter orange or white for visibility.
> 
> If anyone else has powder coated their ammo let me know what your thoughts are on it. Steel or lead.


I too would be interested in a coating method as I have lots of lead and would love to coat them !

wll


----------



## Voidshape

Dan, thanks for the info. Do you have a link for that powder coating? This is the first I've heard of it (not involved in other shooting sports). I'm interested in how it is applied and how it works.


----------



## Charles

Have a look at the discussion here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/34203-health-problems-with-lead-ammo/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bslingin

As I am a painter for many years, using DTM (direct to metal) paint offered by sherwin williams would probably be the most effective over the long haul, you could just dip the ammo into the gallon, and let it dry. However it's only sold in gallons, and they are pricey. I'd bet a simple rustolium product in a spray can would do the job, dries in 10 minutes or so, then roll the ammo, repeat to your desired coatings.


----------



## Voidshape

Thanks for all the info, and thanks to Charles for the link! I knew there must have been a discussion on this somewhere here. I got just the kind of info I needed to feel that I am making an educated decision. Yay internet.

So, I'm going to go the spray paint rout. Probably white rust-oleum. I feel that I could get a good even coat after a few passes (spray, wait, roll, repeat), and the dark lead will show through quickly if cracking or chipping happens. -And white ammo is so nice for that tracer effect.

I'll update everyone here with process pics when I do the deed (in a few weeks, as the lead shot I just ordered for this is coming with my second Pocket Predator).

One last question: I've seen mention of baking painted ammo to harden the paint. Is that something to consider doing?


----------



## Susi

I've been casting and shooting lead in fire arms and sling shots all my life, and I'm gettin' pretty old, and have had zero problems from any such lead in my system, but I don't lick my fingers afterward and always wash up before meals of course (fried chicken can only legally be eaten with fingers in Gainsville, GA by the way, the law is still on the books). I don't have the shakes, have excellent memory and zero issues. I think all this hype about lead is just that. Now if you inhale lead dust or somehow get it into your food chain that's another matter or drink too much moonshine from a lead soldered still...you can abuse anything. I'd be more worried about Sir Hillary Clinton running for presidink than I would about shooting lead shot. (Or more worried about the candacy of Jeb Bush).

I'll add that I spray paint lead ammo with white to make them more visible in flight like white marbles but it's not to keep lead off my fingers. Back when I was a kid paint always contained lead oxide and kids always chewed on everything, paint or no paint and the zillions of tons of lead that used to be put in gasoline (tetraethyl lead) as an antiknock compound, isn't ever going away...once lead is in the soil it stays there and will blow around for eternity in airborne dust. I've never heard a bad thing about leaded gasoline, have you? Yet that form of lead pollution was prolific and for more than half a century.  I had a neighbor who sold all her gorgeous lead crystal ware in a garage sale...I bought it all and still have it and use it commonly, thanks to lead hype. Lead in glass isn't soluable but la neighbor wouldn't listen to logic and I carted it all off to my house. I wouldn't drink from a pewter mug however, that's brazingly stupid. The typical uneducated soccer mom or Joe Sixpack rather than actually educate oneself or use common sense is perpetually scared of everything. I'm not playing down the dangers of lead but consider the sources of lead that are real sources....fumes, dust etc.. and not the hype. Sling shots don't produce lead dust nor fumes. I cast in my garage with the doors wide open and in the doorway at that and the catch box dust I carefully vacuum out and dispose of it properly (sifting it into my morning cereal???? LOL).

The average life span is under 80 years. It would be impossible for me to absorb enough lead for I am reasonably careful, in that short spance of time to do me any harm. And I would hate to die of nothing. I want to die of at least SOMETHING. I'm amused at the lead hypers...toking on a cigarette or over drinking or eating high fat high carbo high preservative processed crap food sitting theie wallowing in their fat rolls, over weight as can be, and their stopped up arteries or living comfortably in one of Nevada's fall out zones while they are worried about lead.


----------



## Deano 1

I've cast lead shot in my garage for around 8 years now, (I averaged at 50 kilo a month) and last year I went for a blood test for peace of mind, guess what, no more lead in my system than the everyday Jo Bloggs.

It's like everyone says, common sense and good hygiene.


----------



## bslingin

I agree with Susi. there is no real contamation from handeling lead, breathing the dust, such as some of the paint I am hired to remove, is another matter. Baking the paint, will only make it more brittle, and cause guess what, dust. I would stay away from that in my opinion if your going to plan on painting your ammo.


----------



## Voidshape

Thanks, everyone! I have a solid plan.

I agree that the dangers of shooting lead in sling shots seem minimal to nonexistent. However, I'll feel better about using it in my basement "range" (with my dumb cats who eat whatever), if I seal the lead with some paint. The white paint also has the tracer effect, and will show wear easily. So, it's a win/win for me.


----------



## leadball

I painted I some lead ball with green acrylic paint. Just put in a pie pan and sprayed them . Rolled them around and sprayed again. It stayed on long enough for me to use them. I only use lead for hunting. If target shooting I'll use marbles or steel. Yes keep your hands out of your mouth, and come to think of it the lead residue most likely gets into your pocket, and could cause damage at a later date. Study show that lead can cause brain damage in children due to the fact that there brain is still in development or children eat more . I don't know :twocents:


----------



## AZshooter

Lead may not be as difficult to handle as so many have testified...including myself for over sixty years...I`ve painted many lead head fishing lures and have found methods to make your paint stick...First off...You can soak your lead castings in vinegar for a short time...This will help ETCH the slick finished surface...After rinsing the pellets they can now be given a light coat of primer and then your finish WHITE (?) coat...Some may just use one coat of epoxy paint,,,Phil


----------



## Voidshape

Useful stuff, AZ! I'm going to do that vinegar thing. How long would you recommend soaking the lead shot?

Thanks!


----------



## piggy

I found this forum while searching recycled plastics. Signed on because it's interesting.
As a kid my Dad loaded shells and kept what looked like lead cupcakes, for making bullets. When we scratched the lead it left a very shinny line we played a lot with these lead cupcakes. We also on occasion broke open a thermometer and played w/ the little ball of mercury. If u smash it it made lots of little pieces then push it together it melted into one ball. We played w/ this mercury until it was gone. Today a ball that size would require a team of experts in mock suits to come in and gut the building. Ok maybe playing with lead and mercury wasn't to smart. But we didn't know any better. But I also think gutting a school building for a broken themometor is way over reacting. A little common sense goes a long way.


----------



## piggy

Rick O'Shay said:


> The lead dust/fumes is the most dangerous part. As Henry mentioned use commonsense and good hygiene. In the cast bullet world people are now powder coating their bullets with a cheap set up from Harbor Freight. I have not tried that yet but plan on it when I get the set up. I believe that by coating them you will encapsulate the lead with a hard coating reducing the exposure to the lead.
> 
> IDK but the powder coating should be more durable than regular spray paint so the practice rounds will with stand repeated use with out chipping off. I plan on using hot pink or hunter orange or white for visibility.
> 
> If anyone else has powder coated their ammo let me know what your thoughts are on it. Steel or lead.


----------



## piggy

Powder coating is durable but it gets this way with electric cables attached to the metal while spraying then cured by baking in the oven

U need a designated oven, a toaster oven would work or u can build a solar oven w/ cardboard

My concern would be heating lead inside and or in a food oven. Toaster ovens are very cheap at thrift stores every shop should have one. 
I'm carious how well power coating works. If you learn more would u post info please. Thanks


----------



## JonM

Try some gloves. Less time consuming, less expensive, less contact with the ammo that concerns you. Or, try bismuth or tungsten. People have handled lead for 100's of years sensibly with little ill effect. As a matter of fact I've never heard of any old school body man that's died from exposure & they used it as solder for the joints of car bodies. I use lead ammo & have been using lead sinkers fishing for roughly 45 years. :wave:


----------



## leadball

The only problem I know of is that of children eating paint chip coming off the walls of very old houses. The lead causes so type of brain developmental problems. I would not give lead projectiles to a small child. Painting slingshot ammo may be over kill, but will do little to hurt the impact.


----------



## Kerry Cornelius

Remmington Premier Golden Lead Round Balls come with a gold paint on them. I use these for slingshot and muzzleloading.


----------



## AZshooter

I`ve been casting lead head jigs for fishing most of my 70 years and find this method reliable ( also recommended by other fishermen )...You could first ETCH the slick lead surface by dipping the lead in VINEGAR...Rinsed and dried apply ( dip or spray ) a light primer coat...Finally the finish coat, which in this case would be WHITE...This will work well for JIG HEADS or LEAD BALLS ( slugs)....PHIL


----------



## stinger

"Track of the wolf" or "track the wolf" on the web claims to have the cheapest lead balls in tons of sizes. They have thier own, as well as Hornady. Anybody know different?


----------

